# My first Breitling - Super Ocean Heritage Chrono



## rohanmce

Hi All

Well it's arrived! My first Breitling.

I first saw the Super Ocean Heritage at a small corner store in Bilbao. I admired it from the window and pointed it out to my wife.

I had no intention of going into the store but my wife urged me to do so, to have a bit of holiday fun and "just try it on". Oh my god! - it was love at first sight... It was big, black and beautiful (on rubber). All of a sudden my Omega Seamaster Professional 300m seemed just a tad dreary.

I wanted that watch so bad but we were on a family holiday and the budget was tight.

Ten months later I've taken delivery of the Chrono version and I LOVE IT! As far as I can tell it's the first one in Australia through the AD network. They're rare down here..

OK so here's a wrist shot. I have more to upload and will do so soon. I thought I was an OK photographer but capturing the sheer beauty of this watch is proving hard, so apologies if the photos seem a little mundane.

cheers,
Rohan


----------



## rohanmce

Another wrist shot. I liked the reflections of the glass and dial on this one.










This side shot shows that the mesh strap is quite thick. Total weight of watch including mesh band is 207 grams.


----------



## rohanmce

A couple of shots of the back.








and


----------



## AAH

Congrats on an awesome watch!!! For some reason I cannot see your pics???


----------



## rohanmce

AAH said:


> Congrats on an awesome watch!!! For some reason I cannot see your pics???


Thanks!

No idea on why you can't see pics as they appear fine to me. Try this link: http://picasaweb.google.com/rohanmce

cheers,
Rohan


----------



## EJC

rohanmce said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No idea on why you can't see pics as they appear fine to me. Try this link: http://picasaweb.google.com/rohanmce
> 
> cheers,
> Rohan


Check the link that you're using.
use the http and the hypertext


----------



## davey vermaak

Welcome and congratulations!

I have a jones for one of those as well!

Davey


----------



## rohanmce

I seem to have screwed up the image uploads. I'm too tired to fix it now but I promise to upload some photos tomorrow.

cheers,
Rohan


----------



## The Avenger

Just viewed the Pic's and i must say Congratulations.
Lovely watch.

Enjoy.


----------



## acdelco

nice looking breitling!!


----------



## pindu

nice watch

some of your pics.


----------



## Robertus

*Wrist size?*

Congrats on your watch, wear it in good health! What's your wrist size? (Mine is 6.75" and I think this would be way too large for me, both wearing and looking at...)
Regards: Robertus


----------



## aikiman44

Didn't even know those were out yet. 
Fantastic looking!
My wrist is about 6.25 and I had a 46mm SOH and it looked great.


----------



## setb

mmmmhhhh (L) that watch...


----------



## teski

Watch looks great on you! Congrats on your purchase! I'm waiting for my first B to arrive from my AD. I ordered a Datora (Steel with Black dial). I was looking at the SOH Chrono as well, but it's a little big for my wrist. Your pics look great!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## rohanmce

Thanks very much for uploading my photos Pindu. I feel like a goose but I'm grateful.

And thanks to everyone for the positive comments.

Ummm.. My wrist size is about 20 cm or a smidge under 8 inches. The band has all links in place, however, it's clipped within the buckle on the second smallest setting and has enough room to move around as I don't like a tight fit.

I find the watch quite comfortable to wear although I'm still adjusting to the feel of the mesh which is occasionally grabbing wrist hair. I have a black rubber ocean racer (with deployant) still to come but it's on back order so I don't have an ETA.

cheers,
Rohan


----------



## RJRJRJ

That thing is gonna look amazing on the ocean racer. 

What the special edition on the back for? Isnt this a regular model now?


----------



## Pocket

Fantastic looking watch Rohan! That thing is a beaut! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jamie

Lov it, I have the Blue SOH on rubber and its has been my favorite since the day it arrived. I have been thinking a lot about the mesh but they are looking for AUD 1200.00 for the stap and i am not that sure i am going to like it. I might get a Jurgen mesh to see if it works for me.


----------



## Pocket

I am at Sydney too and I know how the prices are. Why don't you go through the an AD in the States? I did :-! 

I wasn't sure of the mesh but once I tried it I was sold. The mesh really makes the watch.

I have the brown SOH at the moment but it's getting swapped for the black.


----------



## berg35

How do you size a bracelett like that?


----------



## tompw

Great watch! I saw a small mention of it in Watchtime magazine's June issue. I do like the the mesh bracelet and the new Breitling style!


----------



## Len S

Great looking watch. Wear it in good health. :-!

Len


----------



## rohanmce

berg35 said:


> How do you size a bracelett like that?


Hey Bernhardt

That is a damn good question and prior to getting the band, I was wondering exactly the same thing.

As it happens the band is formed of partly mesh and partly from links that have a fake (but matching) mesh surface. There are about 12 links in total that could be removed, which would make for a seriously small diameter bracelet. In theory it could suit a child although I question the sanity of anyone putting such a large and heavy watch on the small wrist of a child.

I'm going to try and upload an image that shows the links.

cheers,
Rohan


----------



## Pocket

I removed 4 links on each side


----------



## Alex**

yup i like that alot, am i mean alot, i will go for the non chrono simply as all my B's thus far are chronos

that is lovelt though enjoy it matey


----------



## spogehead

That's a cool looking watch, I love the bracelet! :-!


----------



## john11f

Noob on this forum. Breitling was my first "serious" watch. I bought a Superocean Automatic back in 1997 but unfortunately sold it. I've ventured into JLC & Panerai and have lost interest in watches altogether. I've been sticking to my reliable G-shock lately and have a decent collection of 20th & 25th anniversary editions.

After I saw this Superocean Heritage Chrono, I must say I am drawn back to the brand and watches in general. I can't wait till it gets to Asia. Unless someone knows in this forum if they are available in Bangkok/Singapore/Philippines already?

I'm now a big fan of Breitling again! Nice watch, congratulations!|>


----------



## Alex**

saw one of these in person today. really impressed, in all the pics ive seen the chrono dials make the face looked cramped but in person it does look cramped at all. really like it. 

i still think ill go for the std soh as i ahve a load of chrono's but found that the brown face suits me as well as the black......mmm need 2 the chrono in black and the std in brown!!!


----------



## Cyberbug

Congrats and quick question - How adjustable is the bracelet? does it come with the tools.


----------



## rohanmce

Cyberbug said:


> Congrats and quick question - How adjustable is the bracelet? does it come with the tools.


Hey Cyberbug

The bracelet is highly adjustable. It may not look like it but there are about 12 removable links in the bracelet itself plus the 4 settings within the buckle.

My wrist is ~ 8" and there is still room to expand. With the removal of all links it would go down to quite a small size. The links can be removed with a fine screwdriver and I have a high quality 1.2 mm on order as the watch doesn't come with anything like that.

I don't want to remove links but I do want to move some around to centre the buckle. Standard cautions apply if you intend to remove the links yourself. I gather it is very easy to burr the screw heads...

cheers,
Rohan


----------



## g-star

very nice. you are right about the mesh grabbing hairs. i'm used to it now. no problem.


----------



## atoddiv

Beautiful watch, how has it been during your year of ownership?


----------



## rohanmce

atoddiv said:


> Beautiful watch, how has it been during your year of ownership?


Well thanks for asking. 

It still looks fantastic and I wear it everywhere.

For the first six months I was religious about polishing it but am far more relaxed now. It still looks great on and I get quite a few positive comments on it.

Many people in australia are not familiar with the brand so I'm always am happy to inform them.

I'm back on the mesh bracelet now. 
3 months mesh
3 months rubber
7 months mesh

While I loved the feel of the rubber the mesh is so eye catching it's hard to resist.

cheers,
Rohan


----------



## atoddiv

rohanmce said:


> Well thanks for asking.
> 
> It still looks fantastic and I wear it everywhere.
> 
> For the first six months I was religious about polishing it but am far more relaxed now. It still looks great on and I get quite a few positive comments on it.
> 
> Many people in australia are not familiar with the brand so I'm always am happy to inform them.
> 
> I'm back on the mesh bracelet now.
> 3 months mesh
> 3 months rubber
> 7 months mesh
> 
> While I loved the feel of the rubber the mesh is so eye catching it's hard to resist.
> 
> cheers,
> Rohan


Awesome! I think I'm sold on the black with steel mesh!


----------



## hx_ONG

very nice piece. i'm thinking to add one in my collection but i already have a SOH 46...hmmmm


----------

